# Moving in together. New place a lot of pictures



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Jen and I are moving in together and we have found place. We move Next month.

The home is on Ketch Creek. Very close to the Wichita Mountains National Wildlife Refuge, several lakes and Medicine Park.

It's on 9 acres with a creek and spring feed pond/pool. The home is 5200sqft, 5 bedrooms, 4.5 bath, 2 kitchens, 3 fireplaces and a numerous other things. There is a decent sized loafing barn with space for hay storage. There is also another building that was a whelping building for greyhounds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, is that nice! Congratulations!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice. Congratulations!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That is a gorgeous house inside. I think it is a little odd on the outside but hey different is good right? I love the property as well. And the barns and outbuilding you describe sounds perfect for you goats. Congrats! And Congrats on finding your Goatlady, even if she doesn't have horns. LOL 
one question are y'all buying or renting? I hope buying as it looks like a gorgeous house and property.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

It looks like a wonderful location and the home is beautiful. That fireplace looks mighty nice. (It's 6 degrees here right now. Brrrrr!)


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah that fireplace looks awesome doesn't it? Or both of them, I think that may be two different fireplaces in the pics.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

GoatieGranny said:


> It looks like a wonderful location and the home is beautiful. That fireplace looks mighty nice. (It's 6 degrees here right now. Brrrrr!)


It was 6 here this morning also. Can't wait to move in a have all the fireplaces going nice and hot.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> Yeah that fireplace looks awesome doesn't it? Or both of them, I think that may be two different fireplaces in the pics.


There are 3 fireplace


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> That is a gorgeous house inside. I think it is a little odd on the outside but hey different is good right? I love the property as well. And the barns and outbuilding you describe sounds perfect for you goats. Congrats! And Congrats on finding your Goatlady, even if she doesn't have horns. LOL
> one question are y'all buying or renting? I hope buying as it looks like a gorgeous house and property.


We are leasing for 1 year. Then plan to purchase.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

By the way, very happy for you that your relationship is going well.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That's great! It looks like a lovely property all the way around! It is really hard to find one that you like the location, house and property. I have been looking at real estate for about 4 years now and still haven't hit on the right combination.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

WOW! look at you!!! beautiful home and property! congrats!!!!! :stars: 

see, the universe heard what you needed, and brought a Goatlady into your life!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> WOW! look at you!!! beautiful home and property! congrats!!!!! :stars:
> 
> see, the universe heard what you needed, and brought a Goatlady into your life!


She loves the goats and was making plans for pens, fencing, water, hay, water, etc lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on the new homestead GT~ Looks like the goats will be very happy with their new digs


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what a COOL place! Congrats on your new relationship too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome, that's really neat!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome place, a big congrats.  :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I think I could move in with you and with a hose that big you would never know I was there. :thumbup::ROFL:


----------



## iloveboergoats (May 4, 2013)

Pretty house


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice place! And glad you find a nice goat lady to be with. Good luck moving and settling in


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like you get your cake an eat it too GT!! That place is beautiful an its always so much funnier when you got someone to share it with. Congrats GT!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW GT...you wasted no time at all...SO glad its working out...Beautiful place too!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks all. Looking very forward to moving, but a lot of work to be done.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow that is great! Looks like a beautiful property!


----------

